# Yay! Novel Twist Haul + Swatches!



## stephie06 (Jul 20, 2007)

YAYAYAYAYAY!!!! Novel Twist time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


























*I purchased:*
Basic Brush Set
Pro Brush Set
Quiver Pearlizer
Softdew Beauty Powder
Sun Twist B/P
Whim Blush
Cool Eyes Palette
Gadabout Lipglass
Total: $251.14 (tax included)

*Cool Eyes Palette:*

(swatched with beige-ing shadestick and only one swap off eyeshadow dabbed onto arm)






Flash:






No Flash:






*Whim, Sun Twist, Softdew, and Quiver Pearlizer:*

(swatched without and base)










*Gadabout Lipglass:*






I hope this helps anyone who if going to purchase Novel Twist! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to run off now and play with my new goodies!!!!!


----------



## juicyaddict (Jul 20, 2007)

very nice!  how are the beauty powders?  are they matte or have some shimmer?  also do the lipglosses have some shimmer?  Thanks!


----------



## nics1972 (Jul 20, 2007)

I am tempted to buy the Quiver pearlizer. Is this the goldenish one ? Thats the one I am looking for.. not the pink one.


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicyaddict* 

 
_very nice! how are the beauty powders? are they matte or have some shimmer? also do the lipglosses have some shimmer? Thanks!_

 
i like the b/p! they are really soft feeling and they are a bit shimmery. not too much though, less glittery than the iridescent powders. i got the gadabout lipglass and i don't see that much shimmer. i'm not sure if the others are shimmery or not. hope this helps!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nics1972* 

 
_I am tempted to buy the Quiver pearlizer. Is this the goldenish one ? Thats the one I am looking for.. not the pink one._

 
yes, quiver is the golden one. the 181se is super tiny! lol it's too cute


----------



## duch3ss25 (Jul 20, 2007)

omg, awesome haul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










! that 181 brush is soooo cute
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, i can't wait for mine!!


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 20, 2007)

Lovely! Enjoy! Can't wait to see an FOTD!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 20, 2007)

Great goodies!


----------



## diorable (Jul 20, 2007)

nice haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how are the quality on the brushes?? also, which beauty powder would be best on NC40? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks in advance!


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *diorable* 

 
_nice haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how are the quality on the brushes?? also, which beauty powder would be best on NC40? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks in advance!_

 
i only own full-size eye brushes so i can't tell you if the quality of the face brushes are different. the 187se is super soft and so are the other brushes. the only difference is that the se brushes are not handmade. i have a full-size 242 and i felt the 242se. they feel pretty much the same! 

i'm nc30 and both show up really well. the softdew b/p is more pink, and the sun twist b/p is more peach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think they both would look good with your skintone, but i personally am favoring softdew for the moment


----------



## Chloe2277 (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice haul! What finish is the blush?


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 21, 2007)

awesome awesome haul!  that gadabout on your lips is mad sexy.  hubby was sitting next to me as i was browsing specktra and when i scrolled down to that pic he was like....dammmm.  haha.  looks like i need to be getting my hands on some of that!


----------



## paula3boys (Jul 21, 2007)

Do you like Quiver and the brush it came with? Would you buy it again now knowing what it is like? I am waiting on mine in the mail right now.


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chloe2277* 

 
_Nice haul! What finish is the blush?_

 
whim is a satin finish. very pretty and pink and it feels very soft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hunnybun* 

 
_awesome awesome haul! that gadabout on your lips is mad sexy. hubby was sitting next to me as i was browsing specktra and when i scrolled down to that pic he was like....dammmm. haha. looks like i need to be getting my hands on some of that!_

 
lol i didn't realize i would get that reaction from anyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but anywhoodle, definitely get it! just seeing it totally inspired me to purchase it!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paula3boys* 

 
_Do you like Quiver and the brush it came with? Would you buy it again now knowing what it is like? I am waiting on mine in the mail right now._

 
i really like the pearlizer set! when i saw it in person at the nordies counter, i was a bit put off my the smallness of it. the 181se is the height of a blush compact and half the width. the pearlizer is the size of the clear part of the blush compact excluding the plastic black surrounding the plastic clear stuff. but i tried it on, and the brush is super soft. you don't even need to pick up a lot of the pearlizer, a sheer coat on the brush will do the trick. i probably would repurchase it during summer and maybe during fall if they had it. i'm kind of thinking of getting the other pearlizer!!!!


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Jul 24, 2007)

Awesome haul!

Im still trying to decide what to get from the collection.

Which Beauty Powder do you think would be best on me im NC25 with Blonde hair and blue eyes? I'd love to get both but I must resist! hah.

I already own both the Barbie Beauty Powders, are either of them similar to either of those?


----------



## ginger9 (Jul 25, 2007)

Yay what a wonderful haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dontcha just love NT?!

I only got the Pro Brush set and I LOVE it so much. (I only have two MAC brushes aside from my NT set). Oh and I also got Other Worldly after seeing your tut


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 25, 2007)

That's a great hual.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy!


----------



## steph0891 (Jul 25, 2007)

how's the whim blush and soft dew? are they too close to mac's barbie don't be shy and pearl highlighters?


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiwi Girlie* 

 
_Awesome haul!

Im still trying to decide what to get from the collection.

Which Beauty Powder do you think would be best on me im NC25 with Blonde hair and blue eyes? I'd love to get both but I must resist! hah.

I already own both the Barbie Beauty Powders, are either of them similar to either of those?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *steph0891* 

 
_how's the whim blush and soft dew? are they too close to mac's barbie don't be shy and pearl highlighters?_

 
i am not sure how they compare to barbie because i don't have any of their collection.... sorry i can't help with that. but i love whim. it gives a beautiful pink glow and when i add soft dew, it just is so pretty! 

KiwiGirlie: i would suggest the soft dew b/p. i think it would look great on you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_Yay what a wonderful haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dontcha just love NT?!

I only got the Pro Brush set and I LOVE it so much. (I only have two MAC brushes aside from my NT set). Oh and I also got Other Worldly after seeing your tut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yay for you! other worldly is phenomenal!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks a million for posting this! I'm torn between the Novel Twist Cool Eyes vs. Warm Eyes. I love how Cool Eyes looks on you though!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 29, 2007)

Great stuff!! Enjoy it all.


----------

